# Promotion as the Editor of the Global Gecko Association



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi all,

I just got the news today through an e-mail of a GGA board member that I was promoted to the Editor's job for this worldwide association focussing on the 1400+ gecko species scientifically described up to date.

So I will be responsible for the publishings of both GGA's written publications, the Gekko journal and the Chit-Chat newsletter.

If there are researchers, scientists, and advanced hobbyists here working on gecko species and who would like to send me previously unpublished photographies and materials, they would be much welcome.

Articles and photos may be sent to my e-mail address: [email protected]

Photos should be the best quality possible and sent with their original size and highest possible resolution, 200 dpi being the norm for Gekko, though I can accept lower resolution pictures to be printed in the Chit-Chat newsletter.

All articles should follow norms I will be able to give in private to people interested in being published, and should include a bibliography with full references. Priority is given to scientists' papers and hobbyists who have successfully kept and bred such or such gecko species they want to write on. Sharing gecko knowledge and facts is all we are about.

I underline we only work on GECKO species so I will not be able to accept papers on other lizard species.

If you want to know more about the GGA and/or subscribe as a member:

Global Gecko Association


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

What format would this work have to be in?? and what sort of information are you looking for out of curiosity. 

Jay


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

We are looking for research papers, field observation accounts, care sheets, book reviews...all dealing with gecko species.

Are you thinking of something in particular? if so, pm me your idea and I will be able to give you details about text format requirements


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Thats excellent news, I suspect that you are very happy about it. I have PM'd you a question regarding paper submission.

Regards,
Andy


----------



## MadFerret! (Aug 3, 2009)

Congratulations! I'm sure you'll do a great job : victory:


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks guys, I encourage all gecko enthusiasts here to subscribe. A year subscription is US $ 36 yearly. That allows members to get:

-2 issues of the GGA Journal, Gekko (high quality colour print)
-6 issues of the GGA newsletter, Chit-chat (black-and-white print with ccare sheets, gecko books reviews, news regarding species, news in the gecko trade/hobby...)
-a classifieds system available for members
-opportunities to get gecko books at lower costs and/or otherwise unobtainable gecko papers
-advantages as regards events organized with the GGA, for now they mainly occur in the US but we may expect to have future events in Europe, like the Berlin's Geckotagung which occured last year.


----------

